# Buffalo, N.Y. OIS of EDP



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Buffalo, N.Y. — The Buffalo Police Department on Wednesday released body camera footage from one of the body cameras worn by officers who shot a man armed with a knife on Hertel Avenue. The 30-year-old man, identified as Dominique Thomas, was apparently having a mental health crisis. The video shared by Buffalo Police was from the body camera of Officer Michael Ramos. It begins with at least three officers including Ramos in the stairwell of a Hertel Avenue apartment building. They were responding to a call that someone was threatening to kill someone around 4:30 a.m. Monday. They repeatedly asked him to put down the knife. As the situation made its way outside, Thomas refused to put down the weapon and eventually charged at officers. Two officers fired repeatedly, bringing Thomas down in the street. The video shows Dominique Thomas being shot multiple times, you can hear 10 gunshots. The officers immediately went to help Thomas and had called an ambulance ahead of time. Police say Thomas, remains in serious but stable condition at Erie County Medical Center.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Suicide by cop, pretty clear. The video that popped up after was pure classic. Guy goes after a cop who then attempts to arrest him. The guy runs and is grabbed by a by-stander who SLAMS him on the ground for the cop. It's short and beautiful. We need videos like that now and then to remind us that there ARE still people willing to put themselves at risk FOR US! Not everyone is quick to go on the offensive every time we even say, "HELLO".


----------

